# Spiritual connection to dogs



## Nester (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anybody else feel a... Spiritual connection to their dogs? 

During a session of deep meditation (I was practicing astral projection, and my eyes were closed), I "Saw" My dogs. Nester, the male, was surrounded by a green ball of light. Coco, my female, was surrounded by a blue ball of light, while I was surrounded by a very light yellow ball of light. Both were laying down in front of me. A few minutes pass, and they both began running around me in opposite directions, hovering in the air as they ran around me. The glow of the light around me became stronger. Once my Astral body had "Developed", I was ready for travel.

Mind you, my eyes are closed during all of this, so everything I see is with my "Mind's eye". I'll sometimes slip into a twilight sleep. I'll dream, but I know I'm dreaming, and I can control everything around me. It's an incredible feeling.

Does anybody else think that dogs meant to Guard us, both physically and esoterically? Also, I know that chihuahuas aren't good "Guard dogs" in the physical world, but can they protect us effectively in the spirit world?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yea, I do feel that they have some spiritual, esp insight about us and everything around us. It is said that when we leave the house, the dogs know when we are on our way home and I believe that. I know that when I have talked to my animals, they understand more than we think they do. I know they know what we are thinking before we say it because I've seen their reaction.
I do believe dogs know a good person or someone who has intentions of evil or hurting them. I don't meditate but I do sometimes feel an inner connection with my dog and others sometimes.


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

I very much feel they have the spiritual bond with their owners. I mean, with Jake, I know he knows what I am thinking without having to say a word. I have felt my dogs looking over me from my past, ones that have passed on, to make sure I am safe. I know it probably sounds crazy, but I feel it is very true!


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

I know some people might find it odd or downright weird, but I too think we are all spiritual beings with deep connections with those we love, including dogs! 

I once met a woman who out of the blue, before she even said hello asked me who the large brownish red dog was that was following me. There was no dog with me, and she then explained that she could see spirits and there was a dog with me. I had lost my Golden, Rosie, almost a year before. I broke down and started to cry because she took me so by surprise. She then said, don't worry, she's fine, but you need to let her go so she can move on. I had never met this woman before and have never met her since. It was so weird. Rosie was my first dog that was just mine, not a 'family' dog. She died much to young, from cancer. It was devastating, and took me years to get over her. 

I love all my dogs, but Chip is the first one that I've been this connected to since Rosie. It scares me to think about losing him sometimes, but it's also a comfort to believe in that spiritual world.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Chimom4 said:


> I know some people might find it odd or downright weird, but I too think we are all spiritual beings with deep connections with those we love, including dogs!
> 
> I once met a woman who out of the blue, before she even said hello asked me who the large brownish red dog was that was following me. There was no dog with me, and she then explained that she could see spirits and there was a dog with me. I had lost my Golden, Rosie, almost a year before. I broke down and started to cry because she took me so by surprise. She then said, don't worry, she's fine, but you need to let her go so she can move on. I had never met this woman before and have never met her since. It was so weird. Rosie was my first dog that was just mine, not a 'family' dog. She died much to young, from cancer. It was devastating, and took me years to get over her.
> 
> I love all my dogs, but Chip is the first one that I've been this connected to since Rosie. It scares me to think about losing him sometimes, but it's also a comfort to believe in that spiritual world.


Nicely said!!!!


----------

